# Indy boot recommendations



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the look of the Alden Indy boots but there is no way I could justifybthe expense. Does anyone have any recommendations for a less costly but still cool alternative? Please post pics if you can.

Thanks


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

No. 

Just go ahead and justify the cost.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

For a--slightly--less expensive approach, you could call up the Shoe Mart and see if they have any seconds in your size. I got a pair of Indy boots as seconds from them, and I still can't figure out why they are seconds.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
With a little luck, you might find a pair of seconds. However, in the event that you do not and find yourself needing to justify the cost of a first quality pair of Indy Boots, I purchased mine...I believe it was about twelve years past at a cost of $235 (I think). They have been resoled once and will in the next year or so require a second resoling...a good value? I think so!


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Take a look at the Red Wing Gentelman Traveler boot. Though not a lot cheaper than the Indy...


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

The Red Wings occasionally go on sale. I think I paid around $220 for mine after stacking a couple different discounts when I bought them.

LL Bean Katahdins would be your "cheapest" alternative to Indys that I can think of.

See here:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/57044?feat=506763-GN2


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

The Katahdins have been discontinued by LL Bean.

I'm not sure how much of an alternative they, or the gentleman traveler are to the indy.

They're both nice, well-made boots, but they're heftier, heavier, bulbous-toed and just overall look much more like a "work boot" than the Indy which is rather sleek and elegant as boots come.




If you wait you can find a shoemart second in your size for $250-300 from the shoemart.

You might also check ebay or the style-forum classifieds.

Now that all the trend-followers have moved from workwear/heritage to tailored, high-end British and Italian stuff they're probably some deals to be had on work clothes in pristine condition.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

The old Katahdins with the plain shaft appear to be no longer available but the ones I linked with the padded shaft still are. Unless you plan on wearing your boots with shorts or knickers I don't see how the difference is going to be a major deal-breaker. 

And while I agree with your point about the difference between the Indy boots and the other two, I don't think that really matters in practical terms unless you absolutely loathe the look of the non-Indy options. They're all essentially work boots and most guys are going to wear them with khakis, jeans, heavy wool pants, cords, etc...we're not talking throwback dress boots here.


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

If it's one thing I've learned the hard way, it's to wait and save for what I really, really want. In almost all cases when I've gone for a cheaper substitute instead of something I love, I've been disappointed. In fact, the substitute becomes a reminder of what I passed over. Sometimes, I've ended up eventually buying what I really wanted and thereby spend _more_ money in total than if I had bought it in the first place. Just my two cents.


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

PolieCat said:


> If it's one thing I've learned the hard way, it's to wait and save for what I really, really want. In almost all cases when I've gone for a cheaper substitute instead of something I love, I've been disappointed. In fact, the substitute becomes a reminder of what I passed over. Sometimes, I've ended up eventually buying what I really wanted and thereby spend _more_ money in total than if I had bought it in the first place. Just my two cents.


+1000. If you love the Indy boot, you should make it happen. Better to have fewer, nicer possessions.

If that is absolutely impossible, you could do worse than Frye:

https://stores.thefryecompany.com/-...-arkansas/Detail.bok?category=Mens+Boots:Work

https://stores.thefryecompany.com/-...ts-dakota/Detail.bok?category=Mens+Boots:Work

I was wearing Indys the other day, and my buddy was wearing the Frye Dakotas, and they are in the same ballpark. The Fryes skew more to the work side, though.

Any decent workboot is going to run at least $150 or $200. My view, spend a couple c notes more and get what you want.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolverine 1000 miles, maybe? Still holding out for the Indy's myself.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

I was concerned about the price of the Indy boot at first. And then I bought a pair and my concerns were dispelled as unfounded.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

cvac said:


> The old Katahdins with the plain shaft appear to be no longer available but the ones I linked with the padded shaft still are. Unless you plan on wearing your boots with shorts or knickers I don't see how the difference is going to be a major deal-breaker.
> 
> And while I agree with your point about the difference between the Indy boots and the other two, I don't think that really matters in practical terms unless you absolutely loathe the look of the non-Indy options. They're all essentially work boots and most guys are going to wear them with khakis, jeans, heavy wool pants, cords, etc...we're not talking throwback dress boots here.


I have nothing against the Katahdins, they were a great boot at a fantastic price.
I bought a pair a year ago, returned them because of fit, and waited until recently for them to restock my size, only to find out that they're discontinued.

But they're a different animal to the Indy, much more rugged looking (partially the toe and sole, partially the finish of the leather).
I'm fine wearing my Indy boots with khakis, I don't think I'd feel weird wearing them with a sportcoat. While I'd stick with jeans with the Katahdins (and most red wings for that matter).

To the Op, what about the Red Wing Wabasha? Seems like a nice comprise on a casual boot.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there,

I waited and waited and found a pair on eBay in my size for about $150. They're great, and I love them!


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a pair of Indys, Red Wings and Katahdins and I find myself always reaching for the Katahdins.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Before considering my suggestion, please look at all the advice and suggestions given above. If you still find that you prefer the "style" of the Alden 405 but not the "substance" (because it's the substance that's expensive) then take a look at


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ I don't know, that sales pitch is pretty convincing....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

david809 said:


> +1000. If you love the Indy boot, you should make it happen. Better to have fewer, nicer possessions.
> 
> If that is absolutely impossible, you could do worse than Frye:


If anyone actually plans to mow the lawn or climb on their roof with them, I'd go Red Wing or Frye.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Before considering my suggestion, please look at all the advice and suggestions given above. If you still find that you prefer the "style" of the Alden 405 but not the "substance" (because it's the substance that's expensive) then take a look at


Those look very nice. Have you seen them in the flesh?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

maximar said:


> Those look very nice. Have you seen them in the flesh?


 I have not. I've read lots of reviews (mostly from Indiana Jones cosplayers) who are more concerned with screen accuracy than quality and longevity. Most complain about premature wear of the heel, heel delamination/detachment, thin uppers, poor support and weak lace hooks. They also lack a steel shank, which could be good or bad depending on your intended use. Every review does state that the boots look great, though. For $80, I'm sure some would say it's worth it. Personally, I'd only get them if I were after the "look." Since that's not a priority for me, I've gone with many of the other true work boots already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Stede Bonnet (Sep 22, 2010)

Pardon me, as this is only somewhat pertinent to the thread: can anyone speak to the quality of these Eastland boots (or to the Eastland brand generally)? I simply cannot bring myself to spend much over $100 on something I am sure to beat to pure hell, as with a pair of boots. As always your thoughts are most welcome:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
If you can live with a hard plastic/perhaps hard rubber welt and a pressed cardboard insole, those Eastland boots will allow for perhaps two years of hard wear...less if you are a heavy weight! Actually, from what I have read herein, Eastland's casual oxfords seem more durable than the boots. Good luck.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

david809 said:


> you could do worse than Frye:
> 
> https://stores.thefryecompany.com/-...-arkansas/Detail.bok?category=Mens+Boots:Work
> 
> https://stores.thefryecompany.com/-...ts-dakota/Detail.bok?category=Mens+Boots:Work


I have a pair of Frye Arkansas boots in Chestnut. I've been very pleased with them.

They have several other colors to choose from https://stores.thefryecompany.com/-strse-Mens-Boots-cln-Work/Categories.bok


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Stede Bonnet said:


> Pardon me, as this is only somewhat pertinent to the thread: can anyone speak to the quality of these Eastland boots (or to the Eastland brand generally)? I simply cannot bring myself to spend much over $100 on something I am sure to beat to pure hell, as with a pair of boots. As always your thoughts are most welcome:


 If you're a fan of the moc toe with a christy wedge sole, I would recommend Thorogood boots. They're made in Wisconsin by Weinbrenner and are the most comfortable work boots I've ever owned. Here's a 6" pair in brown oil-tanned leather and one in amber smooth leather.

If you're simply looking for a well-made, traditionally styled work boot, I would also suggest the If you happen to be a size 8, you can get the 8" version for under a hundred from Sportsman's Guide. They're very light thanks to the Vibram Gumlite soles and very comfortable. Between these and my Thorogoods, I've got all of my work boot needs covered.

There's nothing wrong with the Eastland boots you linked. They're just not very practical as real work boots. Fleece lining isn't exactly practical in a boot that could potentially get soaked in sweat or water, and it's prone to packing-out with wear which could cause discomfort or even injury. Eagle already pointed out some of it's other shortcomings. For a few dollars more, you can get a well-crafted, made in USA boot that is purpose built for work, if your intentions really are to "beat the hell out of them," and they will last you much longer.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> I have not. I've read lots of reviews (mostly from Indiana Jones cosplayers) who are more concerned with screen accuracy than quality and longevity.


This strikes me as bizarre- people buy costume boots to dress up like Indiana Jones?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

jeffdeist said:


> This strikes me as bizarre- people buy costume boots to dress up like Indiana Jones?


 There is an entire subculture dedicated to it, apparently. The website that sells the Alden copies sells a whole slew of Indiana Jones paraphernalia as well. Many items are made by the actual costume designers for the movies. My interest only goes as far as acknowledging that a lot of Indy's gear is pretty classic in its own right.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I had an English TA in college like that, in the winter he wore a big duster and, if I recall correctly, owned a whip.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Topsider said:


> I have a pair of Frye Arkansas boots in Chestnut. I've been very pleased with them.
> 
> They have several other colors to choose from https://stores.thefryecompany.com/-strse-Mens-Boots-cln-Work/Categories.bok


I would second this suggestion.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you guys are willing to spend $198 on the Frye Arkansas boots, please take a close look at the Wolverine 1000 mile boots from Sportsman's Guide. They're at $199.97 ($179.97 for Club Members) which is an absolute steal (even for seconds) and feature GY welted leather soles, Horween Chromexcel uppers and are made in USA. I've had Frye boots and find their fashion lines to be not so great.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> There is an entire subculture dedicated to it, apparently. The website that sells the Alden copies sells a whole slew of Indiana Jones paraphernalia as well. Many items are made by the actual costume designers for the movies. My interest only goes as far as acknowledging that a lot of Indy's gear is pretty classic in its own right.


Well God bless 'em. At least they chose a hobby that involves wearing Indy Boots, albeit fake.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

TDI GUY said:


> I would second this suggestion.


Thanks for this recommendation. I'm looking at the Indys and probably will buy them because of my love for Alden generally- but these are less than half the price with a very similar look.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

*PolieCat* is Spot On!

Get what you want.
Use patience and weigh it's value and worth to you.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Stede Bonnet said:


> I simply cannot bring myself to spend much over $100 on something I am sure to beat to pure hell, as with a pair of boots.


 I can't bring myself to spend _less _than $100 on something that I want to look good after I beat it to pure hell.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

hardline_42 said:


> If you guys are willing to spend $198 on the Frye Arkansas boots, please take a close look at the Wolverine 1000 mile boots from Sportsman's Guide. They're at $199.97 ($179.97 for Club Members) which is an absolute steal (even for seconds) and feature GY welted leather soles, Horween Chromexcel uppers and are made in USA. I've had Frye boots and find their fashion lines to be not so great.


You links (both this one and above) don't work for me, but those are a steal at that price.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> You links (both this one and above) don't work for me, but those are a steal at that price.


 Try here:

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=781064


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Just pony up the cash for a pair of White's Custom Bounty Hunters from Baker's.



Virtually unlimited leather and sole options. You know you want them. 

And yes, mine are going on two years old and I wear them all the time from fall through early spring. I figure they'll need a rebuild sometime around 2021.

andy b.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Indeed, andy b, those Whites look mighty tempting but, I think I prefer my Wesco Jobmasters for the heavy stuff!


----------



## SeanF (Jul 22, 2011)

I think the best thing to do is to actually go somewhere where you can try on many of these boots. I hate buying boots without having the option of trying them on at first or being able to return them if I don't like the fit. I like the Wolverine 1000 miles as an option to the Indys but they're both relatively expensive. You might as well buy the ones that feel the best. For those prices, you should expect to have boots that last many, many years.


----------



## TheSixSeat (May 12, 2014)

hookem12387 said:


> Wolverine 1000 miles, maybe? Still holding out for the Indy's myself.


Wolverine's "Courtland 1000 Mile" boot is the closest replica to the Indy boot that I've seen, and Amazon currently has them on sale for about $235. Menswear blogs seem to love the Red Wing Beckman "Gentleman Traveler" boots, but I've had a hard time finding a pair in my size to try on, whereas there's a Wolverine store about three subway stops away from me.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

TheSixSeat said:


> Wolverine's "Courtland 1000 Mile" boot is the closest replica to the Indy boot that I've seen, and Amazon currently has them on sale for about $235. Menswear blogs seem to love the Red Wing Beckman "Gentleman Traveler" boots, but I've had a hard time finding a pair in my size to try on, whereas there's a Wolverine store about three subway stops away from me.


Actually, Frye makes a boot called the Walter lace-up that's a dead ringer for the Indy. The downside is that by all accounts it's not nearly as good in terms of quality and when you compare cost you might as well pay extra and get the Indys. Frye also never discounts their stuff. It's very telling when you can't find many decent reviews of their product. Don't quote me on this but I don't think they produce much Made In The USA boots either. You'd think that Frye of all companies would be eager to step up their game and at least try to compete with the likes of Alden, AE, Viberg, Wolverine and Redwing, but I don't think that's likely to happen. If their Walter Lace-ups were in the $200 range I'd consider trying them out, but since I know what I'm getting with Alden I've stuck with my Indys


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

J.Crew offers the Kenton Suede Pacer Boot which is also an Indy knockoff: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category...001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-goX2J3bVeeIw3voP3yenwg


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I had an English TA in college like that, in the winter he wore a big duster and, if I recall correctly, owned a whip.


Too bad it wasn't a she--I had a TA like that once. Fond college days...


----------

